
Who Controls Diners’ Data? OpenTable Moves to Assert Control - drkimball
https://www.wsj.com/articles/who-controls-diners-data-opentable-moves-to-assert-control-11552644121
======
luckylion
non-paywalled: [https://outline.com/fMSNSn](https://outline.com/fMSNSn)

